#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Draaimeubel fotos

## timleurink

Het leek mij wel een leuk idee om een nieuwe topic te openen voor fotos van draai- tafels/meubels aangezien ik die weinig op het internet kan vinden..

----------


## DJP-BIM

Bijdeze boven aanzichtje van gisteraaf

----------


## tuurKE

hier is er eentje van onze oude pioneercase.  
500's zijn intussen vervangen door 800's



greetz tuur

----------


## Banned

Hier een foto van een oude bar ( kwaliteit is niet super geloof ik )



Hier de voorkant :

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJP-BIM_
> Bijdeze boven aanzichtje van gisteraaf



Ik geef toe = off topic.
Maar wat voor merk truss hangt daar. Deze zig-zag-diagonalen ken ik (nog) niet in kombinatie met dubbelconische koppelingen.
Je mag dit wat mij betreft het antwoord op deze vraag ook als een nieuw topic openen in het riggingforum.

----------


## daantje

ik denk de nieuwe versie van deco trus. dat zie je vaak bij tentoonstellingen die van die reclame doeken hebben. die hebben gewoon een buis in hoeken gebogen. 
grtz daniël            on-topic

----------


## DJP-BIM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DJP-BIM_
> ...



het is inderdaad niet een standaard truss, merk durf ik niet te zeggen, 2e hands overgekocht. De pijpen zijn ook een stuk dunner dan de gewone truss, of het deco truss is, volgens mij niet want ik heb wel eens deco truss gezien, daar werd je bang van. dus bij deze rinus, als je meer te vragen hebt hoor ik het.

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp gemoved naar juiste forum

----------


## deurklink

Achterkant

Voorkant

Totaaltje... is niet een uitgebreide set op deze foto's 't kan groter!

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

ook eentje van ons....

----------


## Dave

En een van ons dan maar:
De achterkant (tijdens opbouwen)


De voorkant


En van uit de zaal

----------


## beyma

@ deurklink,

Op die eerste foto zie ik een vierkante truss op een soort beugel liggen,ik mag aannemen dat hij niet voorover kan kantelen??!! 

Het statief ziet er ook een beetje dun uit trouwens.... verder heel leuk spul hoor, mooi lettertype ook !

----------


## deurklink

Nee hoor de beugel zit met een vleugelmoer vast op het statief gedraait en de trus haakt er als het waren in en wordt tevens vast gedraait met een vleugelmoer zodat hij niet schuift! En over die statief heb geen idee hoeveel ze kunnen hebben..

----------


## Max

@ tididi, je kant niet een foto vanaf je computer op het forum zetten, je zal hem eerst op internet moeten uploaden, dat kan op: www.imageshack.us

----------


## beyma

Oke, dan ook maar een paar van mij.... 
Ik moet bekennen dat ik eigenlijk geen recente foto's meer heb,omdat ik ze gewoon niet meer maak! (ik ken me eigen spullen wel)

De ronde vormen in mijn meubel zijn niet dieper dan 60 cm,dus past door elke deur, en het is alleen een front,dus gewicht is ook laag (zo'n 25 kg)





Hier een 'boven' aanzicht, en nu niet gelijk allemaal die vorm namaken he !!  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 



De flightcase met mixer en draaitafels stond hier nog op 'uitklapbare boekenplank steunen' met een paaltje naar de grond voor steun... ach ja, anno 1998 wist ik niet beter....

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Kijk, en dat is nou het leuke van zo'n forum. Je leert er toch altijd wel weer wat van [8D]

Blijft dat meubel van Beyma erg mooi vinden...

----------


## beyma

Je bent er bijna hoor tititidititi , nu alleen nog deze tags gebruiken : [ img][/img] en daar tussen je url zetten.

@ Spacey DJ, thanks [^] maar het grootste nadeel van deze is toch wel dat mensen hem écht als bar gebuiken :Frown:  (exact de juist hoogte van 110 cm) ,en ze hem als je ff niet oplet, vol zetten met glazen.  :Frown:

----------


## jens

jah dat ken ik, daarom heb ik meubeldelen met een verhoging die schuin naar voren loopt  :Wink:

----------


## djlaakie

Hallo Frank,

Ik moet inloggen om je foto's te bekijken.
Kan je dit veranderen?
Alvast bedankt.

Groetjes,

DJ Laakie

----------


## Percy

Sorry.. Het werkt nog niet. Ik krijg een 404 error: 'The page cannot be found'

----------


## daantje

gewoon naar www.imageshack.us gaan bladeren foto kiezen hosten link kopieren klaar

----------


## zjeten

voilla
mijn eerste foto hier.
mijn meubel is ondertussen wel al afgerokt op voor en zijkanten.
en de cd speler controller die kan wegklappen is nu met slotjes en niet meer met nagels.
de volgende stap zal de versterkers in een mooie case stoppen zijn.
het draaimeubel was een 2 de handscase dat ik zelf heb aangepast.ook nog enkele geoxideerde stukken vernieuwen.
mvg
jeffrey vancoillie

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Hierbij poging 2

De eerste posting deed het in het begin wel maar was niet toegankelijk voor buitenstaanders. Editten werkt op een of andere manier niet.

http://groups.msn.com/BlackLightDriv...hoto&PhotoID=2

http://groups.msn.com/BlackLightDriv...hoto&PhotoID=3

Ik zal nog eens zoeken naar betere foto's

Frank

----------


## djlaakie

Mooi meubel. Ziet er goed uit.

Maar 1 vraag. Hoe heb je die 4-bar die schuinhangen opgehangen?

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djlaakie_
> 
> Mooi meubel. Ziet er goed uit.
> 
> Maar 1 vraag. Hoe heb je die 4-bar die schuinhangen opgehangen?



2 steels aan elkaar geknoopt en door de beugel van de par zelf.
Ik weet dat het geen goedgekeurde oplossing is, dit was ook maar alleen voor de middag.
Podiumaankleding voor IDOOL'N (Beckumse variant op IDOLS). Daarna nog 2 uurtjes draaien, stond wel leuk op een compleet aangekleed podium.
De rest van het weekend staan we aan de zijkant van het podium, het grootste gedeelte wordt dan door de bands gebruikt.

Nog wat foto's gevonden 

http://groups.msn.com/BlackLightDriv...hoto&PhotoID=4
http://groups.msn.com/BlackLightDriv...hoto&PhotoID=5

Frank

----------


## tididi

nog een keer proberen .



en

----------


## beyma

Hee, goed zo tididi  :Wink: [8D] 

Goed bezig !

----------


## tididi

bedankt beyma nu weet ik het eindelijk hoe t moet thx 


[/quote]

----------


## SoundExperience

Graag jullie reactie. Hier draaien wij nu 1.5 jaar mee en we zijn nu wat aanpassingen aan het doen.

----------


## deurklink

Een tft scherm!

----------


## SoundExperience

Waarom dat ??? Dingen gaan veel eerder kapot en hebben sneller dode pixels.

----------


## NiTRO

Erg funky truss dj booth!



100% ISIS on the wheels of steel


Hier iets duidelijker

----------


## DJ_Compact

Een TFT scherm valt minder op, en dat is op sommige feestjes wel eens handig (bijvoorbeeld een bruiloft)

----------


## Frantic

Je kan ook je monitor in een flightcase steken..
of in een flightcase met de beeldbuis omhogen gericht, staat ie ook niet zo in t zicht...

----------


## SoundExperience

en als je die monitor ook voor je normale pc gebruikt  :Big Grin:

----------


## LodeS

Dat is zowieso niet zo slim, want een beeldbuis wil nog wel is kapot trillen tijdens vervoer.. Heb je thuis geen beeldscherm mee  :Wink:

----------


## SoundExperience

Daar heb ik nooit geen problemen mee gelukkig. iig vind ik het niet storend staan.

----------


## deurklink

Maar je vroeg wat er beter kon.. En kan nou niet zeggen dat zo'n kast echt charmant staat! En lcd/tft heeft gewoon goeie behandeling nodig. Vervoeren in schuim en na vervoer eerst een 15 min laten staan voordat je hem aan zet! Sleep m'n lcd scherm ook van hot naar her, nog nooit problemen mee gehad.. (en anders is een laptop misschien een oplossing)

----------


## beyma

Tja, met een LCD scherm komt het wel wat professioneler over bij je klanten natuurlijk! 

Of, spuit deze behuizing zwart ofzo, maar doe er iets mee !! 
En als je daarmee klaar bent zou ik eens gaan kijken of je wat meer licht in je show kan brengen, dit is wel wat weinig.... !

Ohja, dat dode pixel verhaal vind ik echt typisch "consumentenbond" gezever, valt in de praktijk reuze mee hoor.... (en wat kost een 15 inchje nou nog...)

----------


## SoundExperience

We hebben nog wel een aantal licht effecten van mijn begin tijd die we altijd mee nemen. Zoals een mushroom / tripel tricorno / botex 500watt strobo / reserver 150 watt strobo / gobobeam. Verder nog een antari f80 altijd makkelijk. Ik wil ooit mijn parren nog eens uitbreiden met 4. Dan kan mijn botex licht computer eindelijk goed benut worden.

----------


## timleurink

Ik zou graag een draaitafel helemaal van truss willen hebben,
2 delen 1 voor licht 1 voor geluid.. die met een 2 meter koppel stuk uitbreidbaar is tot 1 groot tafel... 
Maar ik heb nog geen mooie voorbeelden kunnen vinden.

----------


## Niek...

Op truss staanders, of geheel met truss omgeven (beetje zoals WSS?), of beetje zoals Skyfly?

----------


## timleurink

Geheel van truss. Dus niet zoals SkyFly

----------


## fredjuhh

Bestaat uit 2 zelfgemaakte karren, met daartussen een schot wat er in wordt gehangen. Voorlopig voldoet het wel, omdat de kosten van een nieuwe niet opwegen tegen de baten. Maar ik wil eigenlijk een los amprack gaan maken waar de cd-booth op kan, en dan een los licht gedeelte. Maar dat komt er toch nog niet van want
- heb het te druk met casemodden en andere dingen
- heb het geld uitgegeven aan casemodden
- er is 19" ruimte genoeg zo
- aan de voorkant zie hij er wel leuk uit, zonder dat het veel gekost heeft
- andere upgrades zijn belangrijker.

----------


## Imperator

Omdat het gewoon veel beter staat, zeker als je dan zo'm zwart scherm neemt. staat echt veel beter dan dit.

Grt. Pim

----------


## fredjuhh

Hmm, heb je het over mijn posting? Ik kon het verband namelijk niet echt vinden met 1 van de vorige berichten wat betreft "zwart scherm" [8D]

----------


## Percy

Ik zou er nog iets achter hangen, een zwarte doek ofzo, dat ziet net iets netter en professioneler uit. Je krijgt dan bijvoorbeeld niet die deuren achter je.

----------


## SoundExperience

Dat zwarte scherm zal wel over mijn monitor gaan hahaha.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SoundExperience_
> 
> Dat zwarte scherm zal wel over mijn monitor gaan hahaha.



Anders neem je een LG Touch screen. Dat is echt ideaal.
Kosten tegen woordig ook niet veel meer.
15" kost geloof ik nog maar 100 euri duurder dan een gewone.

----------


## SoundExperience

Hier fototje van afgelopen zaterdag het was een 25-jarige bruiloft. Waar ong 200 man was.



Geen commentaar over het licht pls ( ik weet dat het niet veel is ) maar het is genoeg tot nu toe.

----------


## joepadmiraal

Deze foto's heb ik toevallig nog online staan:



met 15" lcd scherm  :Wink: 
werk bijna 2 jaar met dit scherm, werkt perfect

----------


## SoundExperience

Nice vooral dat licht in je drive-in als je bij mij kijkt dan zie je dat ik ook een plexiglas plaat heb. Maar het licht erachter is nog niet mooi weg gewerkt ( staat niet aan op bovenstaande foto ) Hoe heb jij dit bevestigd ???

----------


## joepadmiraal

Dat licht zijn gewoon een aantal tl balken die tegen een houtplaat geschroeft zijn.
Achter deze houtplaat is ruimte om par's te vervoeren.
Aan de voorkant van de flightcase zit een andere houtplaat met daarin een ovalen gat.
Tegen deze plaat is aan de achterkant het plexiglas(wit) gemonteerd.
Dit is gemonteerd door houten strips die een stukje over het plexiglas vallen tegen de voorplaat te schroeven
Tegen de achterkant van het plexiglas zit blauw par-folie, dit wordt op zn plaats gehouden door diezelfde houten strips.
Hopelijk begrijp je een beetje wat ik allemaal bedoel  :Smile:

----------


## beyma

Joep, ik vind je horizondoek ("backdrop" in nieuw Nederlands) wel erg mooi hoor !! 

En je uitleg snap ik wel hoor, je opaal plexi zit gewoon met sponning latten vast tegen de achterkant van je voorplaat  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Waar heb je dat doek laten maken?





> citaat:
> Geen commentaar over het licht pls ( ik weet dat het niet veel is ) maar het is genoeg tot nu toe.



Ik vind anders die hanglamp wel echt enorm vet! [:P]

----------


## SoundExperience

Zo hebben we er 10 bij  :Big Grin:  Deco verlichting hahaha

----------


## djlaakie

Had deze ook nog online staan.

----------


## Juriaan

Ik weet niet of iemand de bounce Drive-in kent(van een vriend van me)
maar die heeft ook een erg mooi meubel, zal ff foto´s zoeken

----------


## joepadmiraal

> citaat:Waar heb je dat doek laten maken?



Een kennis heeft het doek ontworpen en ergens laten maken.
Als je het graag wilt weten moet ik even na vragen bij welk bedrijf dat was.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door joepadmiraal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Waar heb je dat doek laten maken?
> ...



Graag! Ziet er netjes uit, als de prijs dat ook is heb ik ook nog wel wat geinteresseerde bandjes denk ik  :Smile:

----------


## tididi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tididi_
> 
> nog een keer proberen .
> 
> 
> 
> en



kwam nog een hele oude foto tegen zo zijn we gestart in 1969

----------

